# ما الفرق بين خلق ادام وولادة المسيح



## yousef5 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

سلام للجميع اريد ان اعرف اكثر عن الفرق بين خلق ادام وولادة المسيح ولماذا لا نقول علي ادام انه ابن الله ايضا ما الفرق بين الحالتين وكيف تمت الحالتين

وشكرا


----------



## Desert Rose (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*عزيزى يوسف اقرأ سؤالك لتجد انك جاوبت على نفسك *
*تقول خلق ادم اى ان ادم مخلوق *
*اما المسيح فهو ليس مخلوق بالعكس هو دخل العالم بطريقة معجزية بالولادة من عذراء لييثبت للعالم انه شخص غير عادى *
*فمن الطبيعى ان يستطيع الخالق ان يخلق ادم *
*اما الغير عادى هو ان يولد شخص من عذراء *
*ادم هو ابن الله بالخلق *
*اما المسيح فهو ابن الله كطبيعتة ككلمة الله وعقل الله *
*تعبير ابن الله هنا يساوى ويعادل الله وهذا ما فهمه اليهود فى زمن المسيح واعتبروه تجديفا ولذلك ارادوا قتله *
*اقرأ محاكمة المسيح امام قيافا وماذا فعل قيافا عندما قال المسيح انه ابن الله *
*فى مرقس 14 : 62*


----------



## Twin (30 نوفمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> سلام للجميع اريد ان اعرف اكثر عن الفرق بين خلق ادام وولادة المسيح ولماذا لا نقول علي ادام انه ابن الله ايضا ما الفرق بين الحالتين وكيف تمت الحالتين
> 
> وشكرا


 
*ألم تري فرق بين الخلق والولادة ؟*
*ألم تستطيع فهمها ..... لنا عودة لها *

*ولكن من قال لك أن أدم ليس أبن الله ؟*
*أدم أبن لله والمسيح أبن لله أيضاً وأنا أبن لله أيضاً  ولكن مع الفارق طبعاً*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (30 نوفمبر 2010)

الأخ الحبيب توين عنده الكثير جداً ليقوله فى إجابة سؤالك ، فنحن نعرفه جيداً معرفة طويلة، 
ولكن يبدو أن الوقت لا يسعفه الآن
لذلك سأحاول البناء على ما قاه هو وإختنا الحبيبة نانسى
+++
وفى ذات السياق ، جاوبناك على سؤال مشابه ، فى موضوع آخر ، وهو :
عن السؤال : هل غيـَّر اللاهوت طبيعة الناسوت فجعله لا يخطئ ؟
+++ الإجابة :معجزة التجسد الإلهى ، كانت معجزة متعددة الجوانب ، فمن ذلك أنه لم يتحد بناسوت ناتج عن تزاوج بين رجل وإمرأة ، بل أوجد لنفسه ناسوتاً معجزياً ، صنعه من أحشاء القديسة مريم ، بمعجزة إلهية ليس لها مثيل ،
 لذلك نقول أنه من الروح القدس ومن العذراء مريم ، 
أى أنه بمعجزة من عمل الروح القدس وليس من العذراء فقط ، 
كما أنه ليس بمعجزة من الروح القدس بل إنه من العذراء أيضاً،
 إذ أنه أخذ من جسدها خلية أو خلايا ،وكوَّن منها هذا الناسوت المعجزى بقوة عمل الروح القدس
++++++++++ وقدرة الله على عمل ذلك لا جدال حولها
+++ خصوصاً وأنه قد سبق وخلق حواء من بعض خلايا أخذها من ضلع آدم ، فإنه لا يعسر عليه أمر
+++ لذلك ، فإنه ناسوت معجزى منزه عن الخطية 
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
فهذا الناسوت المعجزى ، ليس مجرد ناسوت مجرد ، بل إن الله إتحد به إتحاداً معجزياً ليس له مثيل
+++++++++++++++
وتعبير إبن الله له عدة معانى فى الإنجيل
1---- فهو يُطلق على كل الأرواح التى خلقها الله على صورته فى القداسة ، أرواح الملائكة القديسين ، وأرواح البشر القديسين
+++ وهى بنوية بالتبنى ، وليست بالطبيعة ، لذلك يسقط منها الذين يسقطون من القداسة
2 --- كما أنها تُطلق على إقنوم اللوغوس ، أى العقل والمنطق والحكمة ، الذاتى فى الله ، فعقل الله مولود فى ذاته أزلياً ، إذ لم يوجد وقت كان الله فيه بدون عقله الذاتى ، حاشا لله .
وهى تسمية روحية بدون أى معانى جسدانية ، فولا المعتوهين يقولون بأن الله يتزوج ويخلِّف ، وكأن له أعضاء ذكورية ، لا يقول بذلك ولا حتى المعتوهين ، بل فقط عبدة الشيطان والأوثان ، الذين كانوا يدعون بوجود آلهة ذكور ( مثل الهلال عند العرب الوثنيين ،ومثل الألهة اليونانية الذكورية ) ، وبوجود آلهات إناث ( مثل الشمس عند العرب الوثنيين ومثل فينوس وغيرها عند اليونان والرومان الوثنيين ) ، وأنهم كانوا يتزاوجون وينجبون آلهة أخرى ( مثل نجمة الصبح العزى واللات عند العرب الوثنيين ، ومثل سلسلة طويلة من الآلهة عند اليونان والرومان الوثنيين )
++ أما عندنا ، فإنها تسمية روحية ، مستنبطة من ولادة الفكر فى العقل ، وولادة الكلمة من الشفتين
ويمكن أن نمثلها بمثال حديث ، هو توليد الكهرباء الطاقة من معدات توليد الكهرباء
ولكنها كلها تشبيهات تقريبية فقط ، وتعبيرات تقريبية فقط ، إذ أن أمور الله ليس لها مثيل لنشبهه به ، لأنه أعلى وأسمى من كل كلماتنا وتعبيراتنا ، بل ومن كل لغاتنا معاً


----------



## Twin (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*   *
*ماشي يا حبيبي مكرم *
*بتسرق مني الزبون هههههههههههه*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك حبيبي ويدبر أمور خدمته لكرمه*
*فنحن كلنا هنا واحد جسد واحد فكر واحد إيمان واحد ورباً واحد *​


----------



## fredyyy (30 نوفمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> *الفرق* بين خلق ادام .... وولادة المسيح
> ولماذا لا نقول علي *ادام انه ابن الله* ايضا
> ما الفرق بين *الحالتين* وكيف *تمت* الحالتين
> 
> وشكرا


 
*الفرق *
*آدم إبن الله ......... بالخلق *
لوقا : 3 
36 بْنِ قِينَانَ بْنِ أَرْفَكْشَادَ بْنِ سَامِ بْنِ نُوحِ بْنِ لاَمَكَ 
37 بْنِ مَتُوشَالَحَ بْنِ أَخْنُوخَ بْنِ يَارِدَ بْنِ مَهْلَلْئِيلَ بْنِ قِينَانَ 
38 بْنِ أَنُوشَ بْنِ شِيتِ بْنِ آدَمَ *ابْنِ اللهِ. 
*​* 
**المسيح ابن الله ..... بكينونته *
 
العبرانيين 4 : 14 
فَإِذْ لَنَا رَئِيسُ كَهَنَةٍ عَظِيمٌ قَدِ *اجْتَازَ السَّمَاوَاتِ،* يَسُوعُ *ابْنُ اللهِ،* فَلْنَتَمَسَّكْ بِالإِقْرَارِ. 
​ 
*الحالة *

*في الأزل ... من السماء ... المسيح ابن الله ... ظهر لنا بالولادة من العذراء *

*في الزمان ... من الأرض ... آدم إبن الله* *...* *حين خلق الله آدم *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (30 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراً أخى الحبيب توين
ولكننى بالحقيقة أريد أن أخطفك أنت كلك من مشغولياتك ، لكى أفرح بردودك مثل زمان
ربنا يسوع يدبر وقتك وحياتك ، ويبارك فيها لتزيد وتفيض بالخير لخدمة إسمه القدوس


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (30 نوفمبر 2010)

لقد أنار أخى الحبيب فريدى - بمداخلته - ذهنى ، فتذكرت الآية التى تذكر الميلادين معاً ، الأزلي والزمني :
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 ميخا الأصحاح 5 العدد 2 «أَمَّا أَنْتِ يَا بَيْتَ لَحْمَِ أَفْرَاتَةَ وَأَنْتِ صَغِيرَةٌ أَنْ تَكُونِي بَيْنَ أُلُوفِ يَهُوذَا فَمِنْكِ يَخْرُجُ لِي الَّذِي يَكُونُ مُتَسَلِّطاً عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ وَمَخَارِجُهُ مُنْذُ الْقَدِيمِ مُنْذُ أَيَّامِ الأَزَلِ».


----------



## Twin (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*يبقي أضافة للأخوة ....*
*أنا أبن لله بالتبني وبالدم المسفوك فأنا الأبن المحبوب وهو من قال ....*
[q-bible] 
لَيْسَ لأَحَدٍ حُبٌّ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ هَذَا أَنْ يَضَعَ أَحَدٌ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِ أَحِبَّائِهِ. 
أَنْتُمْ أَحِبَّائِي إِنْ فَعَلْتُمْ مَا أُوصِيكُمْ بِهِ. 
لاَ أَعُودُ أُسَمِّيكُمْ عَبِيداً لأَنَّ الْعَبْدَ لاَ يَعْلَمُ مَا يَعْمَلُ سَيِّدُهُ لَكِنِّي قَدْ سَمَّيْتُكُمْ أَحِبَّاءَ لأَنِّي أَعْلَمْتُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا سَمِعْتُهُ مِنْ أَبِي. 
لَيْسَ أَنْتُمُ اخْتَرْتُمُونِي بَلْ أَنَا اخْتَرْتُكُمْ وَأَقَمْتُكُمْ لِتَذْهَبُوا وَتَأْتُوا بِثَمَرٍ وَيَدُومَ ثَمَرُكُمْ لِكَيْ يُعْطِيَكُمُ الآبُ كُلَّ مَا طَلَبْتُمْ بِاسْمِي.
[/q-bible]
*فهو من أختارنا له شعب وميراث *
*وبه كوننا أبناء أحبنا هو حتي الموت*

*وقيل عنا ...*

[q-bible] 
وَأمَّا كُلُّ الَّذِينَ قَبِلُوهُ فَأَعْطَاهُمْ سُلْطَاناً أَنْ يَصِيرُوا أَوْلاَدَ اللَّهِ أَيِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِاسْمِهِ. 
اَلَّذِينَ وُلِدُوا لَيْسَ مِنْ دَمٍ وَلاَ مِنْ مَشِيئَةِ جَسَدٍ وَلاَ مِنْ مَشِيئَةِ رَجُلٍ بَلْ مِنَ اللَّهِ.
[/q-bible]

[q-bible] 
لأَنَّكُمْ جَمِيعاً أَبْنَاءُ اللهِ بِالإِيمَانِ بِالْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ. 
لأَنَّ كُلَّكُمُ الَّذِينَ اعْتَمَدْتُمْ بِالْمَسِيحِ قَدْ لَبِسْتُمُ الْمَسِيحَ. 
لَيْسَ يَهُودِيٌّ وَلاَ يُونَانِيٌّ. لَيْسَ عَبْدٌ وَلاَ حُرٌّ. لَيْسَ ذَكَرٌ وَأُنْثَى، لأَنَّكُمْ جَمِيعاً وَاحِدٌ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ.
[/q-bible] 
*فبالإيمان به نستحق أن نكون أبناء له *

*أما أدم فهو كبكر للخليقة هو أبن لله *
*وكما ذكر البشير لوقا ناسباً أدم لله كأبن *
[q-bible] 
بْنِ آدَمَ ابْنِ اللهِ
[/q-bible]
*وهذا كون أدم أبن الله الأول من جهة الخلق *

*أما الرب يسوع فكما ذكر الأخوة *
*هو أبن الله بل والأبن الوحيد ...*
[q-bible] 
وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَداً وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ مَجْداً كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ مَمْلُوءاً نِعْمَةً وَحَقّاً. 
يُوحَنَّا شَهِدَ لَهُ وَنَادَى: «هَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي قُلْتُ عَنْهُ: إِنَّ الَّذِي يَأْتِي بَعْدِي صَارَ قُدَّامِي لأَنَّهُ كَانَ قَبْلِي». 
وَمِنْ مِلْئِهِ نَحْنُ جَمِيعاً أَخَذْنَا وَنِعْمَةً فَوْقَ نِعْمَةٍ. 
لأَنَّ النَّامُوسَ بِمُوسَى أُعْطِيَ أَمَّا النِّعْمَةُ وَالْحَقُّ فَبِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ صَارَا. 
اَللَّهُ لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ. اَلاِبْنُ الْوَحِيدُ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي حِضْنِ الآبِ هُوَ خَبَّرَ. 

[/q-bible]
*وهناك الكثير من الأدلة الكتابية والمطقية ولا داعي للخوض فيها حالياً*

*أما عن فكرة الخلق والولادة*

*فالخلق هو فعل شئ لم يكن له وجود في الأصل*
*فالله خلق الكون وكان الكون لا وجود له أظهره من العدم*
*فالخلق هو نتاج عمل قام به الله وحده لأظهار ما لم يكن موجود من قبل*

*أما الولاده فهي ظهور شئ كان لو وجود وأصل *
*فالنور يولد من نور *
*لأن النور له أصل ومنه ينبثق النور ولكنه يظل نور وهو النور وهو الأصل *
*لم يخرج للأبد منه وينفصل بل منه وبه *
*فالشمس تولد نور لأنها في الأصل نور ولكن هذه النور المولود مازل موجود بها بل هو هو النور الأصلي *

*فهمت يا باشا *​


----------



## Twin (30 نوفمبر 2010)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> شكراً أخى الحبيب توين
> ولكننى بالحقيقة أريد أن أخطفك أنت كلك من مشغولياتك ، لكى أفرح بردودك مثل زمان
> ربنا يسوع يدبر وقتك وحياتك ، ويبارك فيها لتزيد وتفيض بالخير لخدمة إسمه القدوس


 
*صلواتك بس تكفيني *​


----------



## yousef5 (1 ديسمبر 2010)

هل خلق الله ادام بنفس الطريقه التي اتي بها يسوع المسيح 

يعني هل الاثنين اخذو رووح وعقل الله لياتوا الي العالم ام ان هناك اختلافبين ادام ويسوع المسيح 
انا فاهم الفرق بين المخلوق والمولود لكن اريد ان اعرف الكيفيه التي خلق بها ادم والتي ولد بها المسيح له كل المجد


----------



## Desert Rose (1 ديسمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> هل خلق الله ادام بنفس الطريقه التي اتي بها يسوع المسيح
> 
> يعني هل الاثنين اخذو رووح وعقل الله لياتوا الي العالم ام ان هناك اختلافبين ادام ويسوع المسيح
> انا فاهم الفرق بين المخلوق والمولود لكن اريد ان اعرف الكيفيه التي خلق بها ادم والتي ولد بها المسيح له كل المجد


 
أنا مش فاهمة سؤالك يايوسف 
يعنى ايه الكيفية الى اتخلق بيها أدم ؟
أدم أخد روح الله لما الله نفخ فى أدم نسمة حياة وده الى خلى أدم مختلف عن باقى الخليقة 
ممكن توضح اكتر انت عايز ايه ؟


----------



## yousef5 (1 ديسمبر 2010)

ايه الفرق بقي بين  نفخ ربنا الروح في ادم وبين جعل العذراء حامل بالروح ايضا


----------



## Desert Rose (1 ديسمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> ايه الفرق بقي بين نفخ ربنا الروح في ادم وبين جعل العذراء حامل بالروح ايضا


 
*الفرق يايوسف لورجعت **لسفر التكوين 2 : 7 هتلاقى بيتكلم عن خلق أدم *
*"ونفخ فى أنفه نسمة حيوة .فصار أدم نفسا حية "*
*الله نفخ فى أدم نسمة حياة ليعطى أدم الحياة وليميزه عن باقى المخلوقات *
*لان الله لم ينفخ هذة النفخة فى الحيوانات مثلا لماذا ؟*
*لان أدم مخلوق على صورة الله ولذلك تعتبر هذة النفخة هى بصمة الله فى الآنسان الى بيها يعرف الآنسان الله ويبحث عنه ويشتاق الى معرفتة ولن يستريح الا بمعرفة خالقة *
*زى ما بيقول فى سفر الجامعة 3: 11 *
*" جعل الآبدية فى قلبهم التى بلاها لا يدرك الآنسان العمل الذى يعمله الله من البداية الى النهاية "*
*الله وضع هذة البصمة فى قلب الانسان وروحه ليتعرف الانسان على الله ويقترب منه *

*أما العذراء يايوسف فهذا موضوع أخر ومختلف تماما ولايوجد أى تشابه بين الموقفين *
*القديسة العذراء مريم حل عليها الروح القدس عشان كده الملاك قال للعذراء فى *
*انجيل لوقا 1 : 35 *
*" الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلى تظللك فلذلك ايضا القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله "*
*هنا تم حلول الروح القدس على العذراء *
*فلا يوجد تشابه بين نفخة الله وبصمة الله فى أدم وبين حلول الروح القدس على العذراء*
*ولا يوجد أى داعى للتفرقة بين الموقفين *
*وفى الحالتين يايوسف الله هو من قام بهذا الفعل *
*فالله هو الذدى نفخ فى أدم وروح الله القدوس هو الذي حل على*

*العذراء لتتم عملية تجسد المسيح وميلاده من عذراء من أجل*

*الفداء*


----------



## yousef5 (1 ديسمبر 2010)

تمام ان فهمت 
بس عايز توضيح اكتر 
الفرق بين نفخة الحياه الذي اعطاه الله لادم ... وبين الروح القدس 
الذي حل علي مريم ليولد المسيح هل هناك فرق بينهم


----------



## Desert Rose (1 ديسمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> تمام ان فهمت بس عايز توضيح اكتر للفرق بين نفخة الحياه الذي اعطاه الله لادم وبين الروح القدس التي حلت علي مريم ليولد المسيح هل هناك فرق بينهم


 
صراحة انا مش فاهمة السؤال اوى 
انا وضحتلك الفرق 
ياعزيزى نفخة الله فى أدم ديه نفخها علشان يدى لآدم حياة عشان يميزه عن باقى المخلوقات ويطبع فى أدم البصمة الالهيه 

أما العذراء ياعزيزى فهى حل عليها الروحل القدس حلول لآجل ان يتجسد الله او يتأنس الله ويأخذ جسد بشرى 
فهو حلول وليس مجرد نفخة 
عشان كده بيقول عن المسيح انه فيه حل كل ملء اللاهوت جسديا 
حل لاهوت الله كل ملء لاهوت الله فى الجسد


----------



## yousef5 (1 ديسمبر 2010)

nancy2 قال:


> صراحة انا مش فاهمة السؤال اوى
> انا وضحتلك الفرق
> ياعزيزى نفخة الله فى أدم ديه نفخها علشان يدى لآدم حياة عشان يميزه عن باقى المخلوقات ويطبع فى أدم البصمة الالهيه
> 
> ...



مش فاهم الحته دي 

انه فيه حل كل ملء اللاهوت جسديا 
حل لاهوت الله كل ملء لاهوت الله فى الجسد


----------



## Desert Rose (1 ديسمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> مش فاهم الحته دي
> 
> انه فيه حل كل ملء اللاهوت جسديا
> حل لاهوت الله كل ملء لاهوت الله فى الجسد


 
يعنى ظهر الله فى الجسد يايوسف يعنى الله استخدم الجسد ليظهر مرئيا للبشر
يعنى الله اتخذ لنفسه جسدا وحل فيه بلاهوته ليظهر للبشر ويفديهم 
زى ما بيقول فى انجيل يوحنا 1 : 14 

" والكلمة صار جسدا وحل بيننا ورأينا مجده مجدا " 

والكلمة هو المسيح فكر الله وكلمته اتخذ جسدا وحل فيه اى ظهر فيه بلاهوته الكامل واصبح يحمل طبيعتين انسان كامل ولاهوت كامل 
لآتمام عملية الفداء


----------



## yousef5 (1 ديسمبر 2010)

تمام انا فهمت الجزء ده 

عايز افهم حاجه تانيه 

هل المسيح ولد عن طريق الروح القدس فقط ام عن طريق الكلمه ايضا يعني هل حل كل من الاثنين في جسد المسيح واصبح في الجسد روح الله وعقله معا 

ياريت توضحيلي النقطه دي


----------



## Desert Rose (1 ديسمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> تمام انا فهمت الجزء ده
> 
> عايز افهم حاجه تانيه
> 
> ...


 
طبعا هو كده انت سألت اكتر من سؤال فى الموضوع مش عارفه ده صح ولا لآ بالنسبة لقوانين القسم 
عموما ياعزيزى كلمة ايه الى حلت ؟
ياعزيزى المسيح هو الكلمة نفسة يعنى هو كلمة الله نفسه ارجع لآنجيل يوحنا الآصحاح الآول 

والروح القدس حل على العذراء ليحدث منها الميلاد العذراوى دون تدخل بشرى 
أما المسيح فهو الله نفسه ذاته الله المتجسد 
الله الظاهر فى الجسد


----------



## yousef5 (1 ديسمبر 2010)

انتي قلتي الروح القدس هو من حل علي مريم لتحمل وتلد المسيح فاين الابن (عقل الله) من هذا 

ان انك تقصدين ان الروح القدس والابن من جعل مريم تحمل بالمسيح ولي الروح القدس فقط


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 ديسمبر 2010)

عمل الروح القدس متنوع
ولا يمكن الحكم عليه بهذه السطحية


----------



## Desert Rose (1 ديسمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> انتي قلتي الروح القدس هي من حلت علي مريم لتحمل وتلد المسيح فاين الابن(عقل الله) من هذا
> 
> ان انك تقصدين ان الروح القدس والابن من جعل مريم تحمل بالمسيح ولي الروح القدس فقط


 
ياعزيزى يوسف انا حاسة بالطريقة ديه انك بتتكلم عن الاقانيم وكأنهم أشخاص منفصلين 
ياعزيزى الاقانيم الثلاثة غير منفصلين ولكنهم متميزين يعنى كل اقنوم له وظيفته واعمالة ولكنه غبر منفصل عن الاخر 

يعنى من هو الله ؟
هو موجود ( الآب ) عاقل ( الآبن ) حى ( الروح القدس ) 
هل يمكن فصل الثلاثة عن بعض ؟
يعنى هل فى فترة كان الله موجود لكنه غير عاقل ..... حاشا 
ام انه موجود ولكن غير حى........... حاشا 
هل يمكن ان افصل روحك عن جسدك عن نفسك فى اى وقت من الاوقات ؟
لايمكن والا اصبحت غير موجود من الاساس 
ولكن جسدك له دور يختلف عن نفسك ويختلف عن روحك ولاانفصال بينهم


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 ديسمبر 2010)

عمل الروح القدس متنوع
ولا يمكن الحكم عليه بهذه السطحية
فالروح القدس نفسه يعمل بطرق متنوعة ويعمل معجزات متنوعةبحسب غختياره
ولذلك فليس من المعقول ان نحدد له نتائج عمله فى حالة بناء على حالة اخرى
بل انه هو الذى يعلن نتائج عمله المعجزى


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 ديسمبر 2010)

the God works all his doings with his three hipostasis
and in the miracle of his union with the body which he made in Maria
it was also with the three hipostasis


----------



## yousef5 (1 ديسمبر 2010)

nancy2 قال:


> ياعزيزى يوسف انا حاسة بالطريقة ديه انك بتتكلم عن الاقانيم وكأنهم أشخاص منفصلين
> ياعزيزى الاقانيم الثلاثة غير منفصلين ولكنهم متميزين يعنى كل اقنوم له وظيفته واعمالة ولكنه غبر منفصل عن الاخر
> 
> يعنى من هو الله ؟
> ...



يعني تقصدي ان الثالوث الاقدس  حل علي مريم لتلد وتجسد في المسيح وليس فقط الروح القدس وان كل منهم قام بوظيفته


----------



## Desert Rose (1 ديسمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> يعني تقصدي ان الثالوث الاقدس حل علي مريم لتلد وتجسد في المسيح وليس فقط الروح القدس وان كل منهم قام بوظيفته


 
طبعا ياعزيزى لا يمكن الفصل بين أقانيم الله فى أى لحظة من اللحظات والا انتفى وجود الله من الاساس وده حاشا طبعا زى ما قال 
الآخ مكرم بالانجليزى 
انه لايمكن الفصل بين الاقانيم حتى فى لحظة التجسد لان بالطريقة ديه هيكون فى 3 اشخاص او 3 الهه مش اله واحد وده غلط 

هديك مثال بسيط مع الفارق : انت رايح مكان رايح بيتك مثلا دخلت الشقة او المكتب او اى كان المكان ينفع جسدك يدخل وروحك تفضل بره ؟
مينفعش 
نفس الفكرة الله لا ينقسم ولا ينفصل 
عمل الروح القدس يختلف عن عمل الابن يختلف عن عمل الاب ولكن لا انفصال بينهم


----------



## yousef5 (3 ديسمبر 2010)

رائع فهمت خلاص 

الف شكر


----------



## Desert Rose (3 ديسمبر 2010)

كويس أوى يايوسف ربنا يباركك


----------



## yousef5 (3 ديسمبر 2010)

nancy2 قال:


> كويس أوى يايوسف ربنا يباركك



ربنا يباركك ومتشكر جدا


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 ديسمبر 2010)

امنت بيسوع المسيح


----------



## المطيعة (8 ديسمبر 2010)

ولماذا ولادة عيسى غير عادية و خلق ادم عادية أتجدين خلق ادم حالة عادية وقد خلق من طين؟؟ ولادة عيسى هي معجزة من معجزات الله عز وجل ليظهر الحق ويزهق الباطل


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 ديسمبر 2010)

المطيعة قال:


> ولماذا ولادة عيسى غير عادية و خلق ادم عادية أتجدين خلق ادم حالة عادية وقد خلق من طين؟؟ ولادة عيسى هي معجزة من معجزات الله عز وجل ليظهر الحق ويزهق الباطل


*لأن طبيعى اول الخلق لايبد ان يكون بعمل الخالق فهو امر طبيعى اما المسيح فتفرد عن كل البشر فى ولادته العذراويه.

*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 ديسمبر 2010)

خلق الله الكائنات الأرضية كلها من المادة الأرضية ، فقال لتكن فكانت
1 --- ولكنه ميَّز آدم بميزة 
فمع أنه خلقه من نفس المادة الترابية كباقى المخلوقات ، إلاَ أنه خصه بأنه جعله على صورته الروحية ، إذ نفخ فيه نسمة حياة فأصبح آدم روحاً بالإضافة لكونه جسداً ترابياً كباقى المخلوقات
++++ فلماذا صنع هذا التميز لآدم ؟ هل بلا سبب ؟ بالطبع لا يمكن لأن أعمال الله كلها بحكمة صنعها 
++++++++والهدف كان هو أن يجعل آدم سيداً متسلطاً وخليفة له على الأرض فوق كل المخلوقات الأرضية
2 ---- ثم جعل الله قانون التناسل الطبيعى هو الحاكم لكل البشر 

++ ولكنه ميَّز المسيح بميزة فوق كل البشر جميعاً بلا إستثناء
إذ  صنع أمراً عجيباً ليس له مثيل فى حالة المسيح ، بأن جعله يأخذ جسداً من العذراء بخلاف القانون السائد على كل البشر
++++ فهل عمل الله هذا العمل بلا سبب ؟
++++ بالطبع لا ، لأن أعمله كلها بحكمة صنع ، مثلما ذكرنا فى سبب تمييزه لآدم بخلقة على خلاف بقية الكائنات الأرضية
+++++++++ إذن ، فمثلما أن آدم تميز فى خلقته ليكون رأساً للخليقة كلها ، فالمسيح أيضاً تجسد من العذراء لأسباب عظيمة تستحق أن يفعل الله هذا الفعل العجيب ، وهو الحكيم 
++ فليس فقط أن المسيح صار رأساً للبشرية كلها التى تميز عليها ( مثلما أن آدم صار رأساً للخليقة التى تميز عليها ) ، بل وفوق ذلك توجد أسباب أخرى هامة
وهذه الأسباب الهامة يمكنك أن تعرفها من قراءة الإنجيل
كما أن الإخوة هنا على إستعداد لشرحها لكل من يسأل


----------



## apostle.paul (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*انت شايف ايه؟؟
ربنا ميحبش تبقى ابنه؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------

